# Instrumental track



## Eric

Something I recently put together in Garageband, also testing out how MP3s play on Xenforo.





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I like the way it starts out sounding almost old Motown then shifts to more of a John Cougar and southern rock vibe.  

Not sure if the track is done (are they ever, really?), but if not I too will probably post a lot of WIPs (work in progress).  Tracks always so easy to start, impossible to finish.

So the player might be a feature of the forum so we can just upload directly to the forum?  That would be great instead of having to use some other service to post a link to.  I don't want to use up my free SoundCloud space with unpolished turds that I still think you'd enjoy hearing them for some reason.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I like the way it starts out sounding almost old Motown then shifts to more of a John Cougar and southern rock vibe.
> 
> Not sure if the track is done (are they ever, really?), but if not I too will probably post a lot of WIPs (work in progress).  Tracks always so easy to start, impossible to finish.



Thanks, it was more or less a proof of concept piece that I wrote in just a few minutes to test out my new looper and I decided to also record it into Garageband with my new Helix LT to test it all out. My more serious songs are more complex with multiple odd time signatures but putting together in a recording is not easy, especially with drum tracks.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So the player might be a feature of the forum so we can just upload directly to the forum?  That would be great instead of having to use some other service to post a link to.  I don't want to use up my free SoundCloud space with unpolished turds that I still think you'd enjoy hearing them for some reason.



Yes, you can upload an MP3 directly to the site (like you would an image) and it will automatically add the player to it. I had to play with the board to get it figured out but seems to be working.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> Thanks, it was more or less a proof of concept piece that I wrote in just a few minutes to test out my new looper and I decided to also record it into Garageband with my new Helix LT to test it all out. My more serious songs are more complex with multiple odd time signatures but putting together in a recording is not easy, especially with drum tracks.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can upload an MP3 directly to the site (like you would an image) and it will automatically add the player to it. I had to play with the board to get it figured out but seems to be working.




So some of it was live instrument playing?


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So some of it was live instrument playing?



This particular one is a recording with multiple tracks but it's a version of the live take I made here in real time using my looper.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> This particular one is a recording with multiple tracks but it's a version of the live take I made here in real time using my looper.





Right on.  I've been eyeballing the Boss loopers on and off for awhile but don't really have a use.  At this time I'm pretty much in the box (computer) with music production although I do have several guitars and a bass guitar.  They're mostly just serving as decorative items at this point, but for live feel and expression I don't think you can do much better than a stringed instrument.


----------



## CanyonCarver

This looks like loads of fun...


----------



## KCAR

Eric said:


> This particular one is a recording with multiple tracks but it's a version of the live take I made here in real time using my looper.



This is great fun! I need to get this looper thing figured out. My friend lent me his (Digitech Trio+), which I've had for several months now, but I've yet to figure it out (more accurately, I've not made it a priority ). Must make it a priority! The creative implications are very exciting! Catchy little ditty you've got going here. It's like Jack & Diane meets Baba O'Reilly.


----------



## Eric

KCAR said:


> This is great fun! I need to get this looper thing figured out. My friend lent me his (Digitech Trio+), which I've had for several months now, but I've yet to figure it out (more accurately, I've not made it a priority ). Must make it a priority! The creative implications are very exciting! Catchy little ditty you've got going here. It's like Jack & Diane meets Baba O'Reilly.



Hey KCAR, thanks and welcome to the site! Looks like we're getting the band back together just like old times. Can't wait to hear what you've got lately.


----------



## KCAR

Yeah, man! It has been far too long. Thanks for putting this site together! I don't think I even had any kids back when GuitarBlast was still rolling. Now I have a 13-year old son and an 11-year-old daughter. My daughter does not like rock music, but fortunately my son loves it!  I took him to his first concert a few months back (see attached pic). It was his choice. He loves Megadeth, Metallica, AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Ozzy, Van Halen, to name a few, and can play several of their songs decently well for a kid his age. I'll try to get him to sign up here as well.   I'm looking forward to seeing if we can create the old magic?  We were Facebook for Musicians, before Facebook existed!


----------



## Goport

Aw man this takes me back.  The Boss man posting his tunes.  Love the live loopin demo too.  as for the tune - its pretty cool and creative. I got a little bit of The Who/Mr Big Baba O Reily vibe but its a decent piece of music sir - you should develop it more.


----------



## stingx

I like the sound. You stopping there or adding to it? Were you just venting a sound you had? Garageband is fun to fool around with cuz it's just too easy to work with. I was recently having a blast playing with PG Music Band in a Box. An uncle of mine gifted me that. Was hella fun and made a gloomy day pass way too quickly. Vent your creativity.


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> I like the sound. You stopping there or adding to it? Were you just venting a sound you had? Garageband is fun to fool around with cuz it's just too easy to work with. I was recently having a blast playing with PG Music Band in a Box. An uncle of mine gifted me that. Was hella fun and made a gloomy day pass way too quickly. Vent your creativity.



It's a fun little tune to practice on, I may build on it at some point but I have a few other tunes that are more refined that I want to lay down first.


----------



## podgod

Loopers can be a lot of fun.  I use a Digitech Trio and a Ditto when I just wanna mess around, but I'm a bit clumsy with the feet and tend to screw up a lot lol. Cool track Eric


----------

